# Forthoffer Mt Vernon, Ind



## fer_de_lance (May 3, 2014)

Hello All,
     I'm still finding pieces of my collection after the flood. These were upstairs and not affected but in moving things around I found them. The lady advert was quite provocative for turn of century Indiana. This my first try at the mobile device photo post, tried to insert but not if it worked.
                          Tim


----------



## 2find4me (May 4, 2014)

Nice mini collection, so sorry about you collection.Hope there was no damage done and you can find all of it.


----------



## youngman (Jun 1, 2015)

Great to see these still exist!!!!!! John forthoffer was my great grandpa. Any chance on selling your mini collection so I can help to preserve my family's history. Hope to hear back soon.


----------



## fer_de_lance (Jun 2, 2015)

youngman said:
			
		

> Great to see these still exist!!!!!! John forthoffer was my great grandpa. Any chance on selling your mini collection so I can help to preserve my family's history. Hope to hear back soon.


   Hello Youngman,  The collection is not for sell but I would definitely love to discuss your family business history.I would think we could find a box and a bottle for you without looking to hard as John Forthoffer produced quite a lot of soda over the years, I'll work on it and give you any leads that I find. At present I have loaned one the bottles to a friend who's house is being featured on a tour in Evansville.
If you live in the area maybe we can meet , send me a PM.                 Regards,                   Tim


----------

